# puppies and eggs



## y2jae21 (Dec 23, 2006)

ive had my rottweiler pup for a month now, hes now 4 months old, he is the biggest of the littermates, they are only about 3/4 of his size. the breeder stated she gives her pups 2 eggs a day thats why they are that big, and she recomended EUKANUBA for big, muscular rotts. i phoned her 3 weeks ago and she said bono can already take 3 a day.

Now i feed him 3 times a day, 1 egg per meal, 6 cups a day. with plenty of exercise and water.

hope to hear your opinions about this, is it good or bad?


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, I sooo don't agree with that. Firstly, eggs are VERY high in protein, and too much can cause problems. I feed my dogs raw eggs, and they get TWO a week! They are adult Rotties, that weigh 90 and 120lbs. My puppy Maya is 14 weeks, and I won't even give her eggs yet, but she is on a part RAW diet.

Secondly, Eukanuba is JUNK! It is crammed with fillers. I suggest switching foods to either Canidae, Innova, DVP, California Natural.........or RAW, if you can afford to do so. That really is the best and most natural diet you can give your dog. Also, 6 cups a day is far too much for a 4 month old Rottweiler.

Can I ask what is so important about the size of your dog? At four months of age you should be more worried about the health and training part of owning a dog. Rottweilers take a minimum of 2 years (males even longer) to be fully grown, so he still has a LOT of growing to do. And muscle mass has a lot more to do with how much exercise your dog gets, not how much you feed it. Overfeeding will only cause your dog to be big, and FAT. If you want a toned muscular dog, walk lots, run (not too much until at least 2), swim....etc.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

I for one feed raw. And I can say that is a lot of eggs for a four month old pup. Eggs are number one on the biological value. Eggs contains the highest quality food protein known. If it was me I would only give one egg a week.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

When my pup was younger (like 3 months) I'd give her an egg every other day. And that was probably too much. 

However, they weren't raw- they were heated in the microwave first, then cooled, THEN given to her.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

How come you heated it? Raw eggs are great for dogs (in moderation of course).  Mine get shell and all. LOL


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I had heard from somewhere some incorrect information that eggwhites were poisonous for dogs. 

While, that is TRUE, the amount of eggwhites a dog would have to eat in order to be poisoned by them is astronomical. 

  

What can I say? She is my first puppy, and I've made some newbie, too protective mom mistakes, LOL!


----------

